# Dental fee



## Metalfan (24 May 2005)

Hi all. Hope this is not in the wrong section. Basically I'm looking for some advice from those of you here who seem more informed than me.

My question is in relation to a trip to a dentist. About 2 months ago I had a tooth flare up and give me awful grief, there was a hole you could put your fist into in it.

I looked up a dentist near my work and went to a guy on Baggot street, Paul something ( I will post his name later... name and shame and all that). He looked in my mouth, took 2 x-rays that I didn't request or even consent to (one of which he messed up and had to take another) and put a dressing on it to "relieve some of the pain for a few days" in his words.

He told me I needed a root canal which will cost €650. I asked if I could have it removed as I couldn't afford €650. He said that he had given his advice and his advice was a root canal and that he would charge me €250 to remove the tooth as well as €150 for his services I had already received! When I told him I couldn't afford this kind of thing he laughed, yes laughed, and proceded to tell me he "doesn't know what I'm at". He stifled any attempt by myself to discuss the costs invloved. It was all about what is the best dentistry I could receive and he got irate when I said I couldn't afford that kind of thing. He came quite close to needing some cosmetic dental work himself let me tell you.

I left there very disgruntled and still in pain. In the end I went to a dentist in my home town in Tipp who took x-rays and removed the tooth at my request
and charged me €50. After having this done I called Paul Feckerface and left a message saying I no longer needed his services. The next week a bill for €150 arrived.

My question is if I have a leg to stand on as regards refusing payment or contesting the bill. I never requested anything he did, he never informed me of his prices and I left there in the same pain I went in. I know this is rip off Ireland but if guys like him can get away with this sort of thing then what hope do we have!! all I got from him was confirmation I had a bad tooth (which I knew) and a dressing which was the dental equivalent of a bandaid and gave about the same relief as a packet of panadol. Hardly €150 worth!! I'm also concerned that contesting this will affect my credit rating and not only will he have ruined my month but also my chances of ever getting a mortgage.

I'd consider it a sad day that I would have to stump up this money. any help appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2005)

Were the fees for a check-up/examination and the other stuff displayed and/or outlined to you in the surgery? I'd be inclined to query/challenge the invoice by writing to the dentist in question in the first instance. I'm not sure if they deal with this sort of issue but it might be worth asking the [broken link removed] or  for advice. _RTÉ Radio 1 _has a consumer affairs programme on Saturday morning called [broken link removed] which might be worth contacting too to get more insight into your rights and responsibilities in this matter. If it comes to it and it proves justified then you could try making a complaint via the [broken link removed].

Please note that I am not assuming a priori that the dentist in question was wrong - I am just making suggestions as to how you can figure out your rights and responsibilities and take it from there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Metalfan (24 May 2005)

Thanks Clubman. No prices were quoted or outlined. Do dentist not have to display prices? He basically asked me to have a seat and performed all of the xrays etc without even telling me what he was doing. If he was justified in what he did I'd be shocked. I didn't receive any service unless you count being made feel like a pawper for not being able to afford his procedures.

By the way I mentioned what happened to the other dentist and they were shocked as well. I don't want it to be free I understand it might cost €20 - €50 for his time (about 20 mins) but €150!!


----------



## jhegarty (28 May 2005)

Metalfan said:
			
		

> Thanks Clubman. No prices were quoted or outlined. Do dentist not have to display prices? He basically asked me to have a seat and performed all of the xrays etc without even telling me what he was doing. If he was justified in what he did I'd be shocked. I didn't receive any service unless you count being made feel like a pawper for not being able to afford his procedures.
> 
> By the way I mentioned what happened to the other dentist and they were shocked as well. I don't want it to be free I understand it might cost €20 - €50 for his time (about 20 mins) but €150!!


 
I got a filling done a few weeks back...hugh one, it was a large filling that fell out ... (orignal from another dentist a few years back)...

he charged me €60... that incuded the filling , 4 x-rays , and a bit of a clean ... I did need another one done so when I went back 4 weeks later for the next one they said my prsi had come though , so the €60 from last time coved this one too...


----------



## Metalfan (30 May 2005)

jhegarty said:
			
		

> I got a filling done a few weeks back...hugh one, it was a large filling that fell out ... (orignal from another dentist a few years back)...
> 
> he charged me €60... that incuded the filling , 4 x-rays , and a bit of a clean ... I did need another one done so when I went back 4 weeks later for the next one they said my prsi had come though , so the €60 from last time coved this one too...


 
Man I really got done!!! Can anyone let me know if I do contest this if the dentist can ruin my credit rating? I mean can he do something like a CCJ in the UK?

I have HSA through work which means I could claim back about €120 of it but that would be my annual allowance used up and I need some more work done. It's not really about the money at this stage, I think I reached boiling point in terms of being overcharged. Sick of paying over the odds and feeling ripped off every time I receive any kind of service in the country!!!


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2005)

Have you at least queried/objected to the charges as I mentioned above to (a) the dentist directly (b) the Irish Dental Association and/or (c) consumer affairs authorities/programmes? If so what happened?

I don't think that we have anything like _UK CCJs _in _Ireland _but I am open to correction. Dentists do not operate under the _ICB _so this should have no bearing on your credit history/rating. However the dentist could decide to pursue the debt as a civil matter to the courts if he so chooses. Probably best to start by making your complaints in writing and then attempting to negotiate. Keep a record of all dealings and put everything clearly, politely and concisely in writing. It may be relevant at a later date.


----------



## Metalfan (31 May 2005)

Thanks again Clubman, you know your stuff!! I have raised the issue with the ODCA as you pointed out but they haven't come back to me on it yet. I'm going to wait and see what they say before going to the dental association. I also want to see what my rights are before I put anything in writing to the dentist. Just incase I shoot myself in the foot. I'l let you know how I get on. Thanks again.


----------



## elcato (31 May 2005)

Hi jhegarty - It appears you got a good dentist there. Can you name her/him and location. My experience of dentists of late have been to be 'pushed' into root canal as oppose to extraction. I also had xrays done which cost was not mentioned but I think they were about €25. My pet hate was to be told to go to (their) ahem, dental hygenist who proceded to extract €300 for getting my teeth cleaned.


----------



## Metalfan (31 May 2005)

elcato said:
			
		

> Hi jhegarty - It appears you got a good dentist there. Can you name her/him and location. My experience of dentists of late have been to be 'pushed' into root canal as oppose to extraction. I also had xrays done which cost was not mentioned but I think they were about €25. My pet hate was to be told to go to (their) ahem, dental hygenist who proceded to extract €300 for getting my teeth cleaned.


 
So literally being sent to the cleaners then? ARF ARF. I heard back from the OCDA who said the following:

_Dear Metalfan (I changed that)_

_Thank you for your recent e-mail, in relation to the price charged and service received from a dentist in Dublin._
_Apart from certain limited areas, Government policy is not to fix prices but rather to encourage competition and to promote greater price awareness among consumers. Since there is no price control in Ireland, dentists are free to set their own prices._

_Our Office would advise you to make every effort to resolve any difficulties you are having directly with your dentist before a formal complaint is made. If you feel unable to do this verbally, try doing it by letter. If, at the end of the day, you feel you have not got satisfaction, and you want to pursue the matter further, then you should contact the Dental Council and ask to speak to the Registrar._

_The Dental Council is a statutory body set up by the Minister for Health with consumer/patient protection as its main role. If you have a complaint concerning treatment you have received, the Dental Council may be of assistance to you. If you wish to make a complaint you can contacttheir office at:_

_Dental Council_
_57 Merrion Square,_
_Dublin 2._
_Tel: (01) 676 2069_
_Fax: (01) 676 2076_
_The Director's advice to consumers continues to be to exercise vigilance and choice when making purchasing decisions. Consumers should complain when they are not happy and ask retailers to justify price. Consumers should realise their powers and simply not shop where they are not satisfied with the service they are being offered (including price)._

_Thank you again for contacting us and I hope you find this informationhelpful._

_Yours sincerely_

_OCDA Woman_


----------

